# EOS D60 Operation :::



## Morganeyes (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Guys, hope this is in the correct string.  Just inherited a very nice old D60 and never had a dig slr before so trying to get it figured out.  First question, how do I set up the monitor to compose my shots?  Right now it's dark..  any help appreciated..


----------



## chuasam (Dec 9, 2016)

You can't use the screen to compose. You'll have to use the viewfinder


----------



## Morganeyes (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok thanks..  seems that the newer slr dig's do let you use the LCD mon...  I could be wrong on that


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2016)

The D60 can only show the image on the 1.8" rear LCD after you have released the shutter (no live view).
To late to compose the shot. Which is why composing in the viewfinder was recommended.

Just bear in mind the the viewfinder only shows you about 95% of the frame the image sensor will record.


----------



## Morganeyes (Dec 9, 2016)

KmH said:


> The D60 can only show the image on the 1.8" rear LCD after you have released the shutter (no live view).
> To late to compose the shot. Which is why composing in the viewfinder was recommended.
> 
> Just bear in mind the the viewfinder only shows you about 95% of the frame the image sensor will record.


OK that makes sense then...  thanks much for the response


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2016)

. . . or the Nikon D60?


----------



## Morganeyes (Dec 10, 2016)

No but there are no end of problems on that note.  The early Canon EOS mods were alpha numeric first as in "D60"and then they switched it.  Try searching for a data cord for the D60 and you'll get a page of 60D info...


----------



## Morganeyes (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, it does exist


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks - I didn't know that.


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> Just bear in mind the the viewfinder only shows you about 95% of the frame the image sensor will record.



Oh, wow!   Just like the Holga!


----------

